# Searching For Printer/Drop Shipper with Specific Requirements



## steiney (May 27, 2015)

Hello all!

Sorry to make another “looking for” post, but I have searched and read extensively through this forum, www.PrinterListings.com and elsewhere via Google and have not come up with a solution, so I am posting here in hopes that someone else knows of a company that can provide what I am looking for.

I am trying to find a company that can:

1. Print via dye sublimation (all-over) on short sleeved t-shirt blanks that have a tear-away tag.
2. Remove the tear-away tag and print my custom tag in its place via DTG printing or pad printing.
3. Print on demand with no minimum.
4. Ship/fulfill orders.
5. Have an API or app that integrates with the BigCommerce platform.
6. Located anywhere in the USA.

So far, the closest I have been able to come to finding a company that fulfills those requirements is Printful (www.theprintful.com). The only thing they lack is being able to sublimate on shirts with a tear-away tag and print our custom tag in its place. They are able to do it for regular DTG printed shirts, but then only sublimate on American Apparel PL401, PL408, PL201 and PL101. None of those shirts have a tear away tag.

I’ve talked to Printful’s customer support and they don’t seem interested in stocking sublimatable shirts that have a tear-away tag, like the Vapor brand shirts, among others.

If anyone knows of a company that fits all the requirements I listed above, I would be very grateful if you could enlighten me!

Thanks in advance,

steiney


----------

